# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Guides >  [Goldmaking Suggestion] Gem flipping

## zelghadis

So here's my conception. Today AN finally repaired Trading Post. All the people who wanted to do some serious shopping rushed for shopping spree. What such a people do when they don't have enough money for all the items they want? They buy gems for real cash and trade them for gold. This caused deflation in gems values. Yesterday, 2 days ago and so on 1 gold could buy you ~250-300 gems depending on time. Today for one gold you can buy 350-375 gems. Important thing here is that Exchanging currencies is not cut by any fees. current situation won't last long, people will buy what they've been wanting to for over a week, but the process will slow down with time and in near future gem prices will probably stabilize maybe not to previous values, but higher than on this shopping spree. So what I suggest you do if you have some spare gold is to invest it into gems right now when prices are low, keep the gems and when prices rise again sell all those gems for extra profit  :Wink:

----------


## UDontKnowWhoIAm

Interesting, will try out now with my little spared 1g xP; will +rep if its really worth it  :Smile:

----------


## Gbyrd

I would do that but the rate at which you try and get gold back is terrible. 1g = 250 gems. 250 gems = 75s

----------


## UDontKnowWhoIAm

That's why you have to wait until the gems price is rising again...welcome to the economics...

----------


## Gbyrd

i know what it is, but gems rising seem slim.

----------


## Reiu

gem prices will never rise again. Because gems = real money, they retain their value, a character slot will always cost 800 gems. Every second, there is more and more gold in the economy, so it's less valuable.

----------


## gomtang

wait doesn't ANet control the value of gems to gold and gold to gems?

----------


## somaliasky

> wait doesn't ANet control the value of gems to gold and gold to gems?


lol~~ It`s a south korean company not a north korean one.

----------


## nusmesa

i'm thinking the same...

gems can be bought off money

gold comes from in-game

now there is low ammount of gold in-game... because people use it... but after a while people will start hitting 80 and start gathering gold... then the price of gems that are worth money will rise... gold will inflate as there is always a steady income of it... 

so yea... throw a few golds on 400 gems per gold now... and you will get a good profit in a month or two...

----------


## zelghadis

> gem prices will never rise again. Because gems = real money, they retain their value, a character slot will always cost 800 gems. Every second, there is more and more gold in the economy, so it's less valuable.


Like you said - every second there is more and more gold in the economy, so gold is less valuable, and gems remain with the same value => gems are worth more gold over time. You say one thing and then in next sentence you say something completely opposite ;P




> wait doesn't ANet control the value of gems to gold and gold to gems?


No - they are automatically fixed depending on demand on gold/gem. If more ppl sell gems for gold than buy prices drop, and when more ppl buy gems for gold than sell them prices rise.




> i'm thinking the same...
> 
> gems can be bought off money
> 
> gold comes from in-game
> 
> now there is low ammount of gold in-game... because people use it... but after a while people will start hitting 80 and start gathering gold... then the price of gems that are worth money will rise... gold will inflate as there is always a steady income of it... 
> 
> so yea... throw a few golds on 400 gems per gold now... and you will get a good profit in a month or two...


^ This  :Smile:

----------


## G0tMilk

I took benefit of this a few days ago <EU> 1g = 389gems spent the 3g I had because it was inevitable the price would rise in the future, so I bought myself a couple of bank slots (being a heavy crafter it soon fills up)

----------

